# Cheap Tying Materials



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. I may have to look into it a bit more. Where can you get this stuff? Are we talking Walmart or the Dollar Store? I have been know to pick up Sally's Hard as Nails Double Duty in the cosmetics dept before :


----------



## byrdland (Jan 23, 2013)

I have gotten craft fur and other materials from Michael's Craft Stores.


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

Tom for this material you need to go to a shop that carries Black Women's hair products. This material is designed for hair weaves, braids and extensions. Obviously it isn't going to great for every type of fly in the same way that EP fibers or Congo hair would be, but for sparse Baitfish patterns, and some streamer type of flies it can be good. It is close to the same price as Congo Hair but you get about ten times as much. Or you can search Ebay for Kanekalon. I think it is going to be cheaper in a store though. I found some for .99$


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

this is gonna sound funny, but I looked at an old Halloween mask I have that has long black hair. it's like a mix between EP and kinky fiber. works for me when I need it.


----------

